

Show HN: Santa's Engineer - avgarrison

I wrote a seasonal iPhone app this year, and I thought the crowd here at HN may enjoy it, since it is all about engineering and physics. It's free too, which is always a good thing, right?<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/santas-engineer/id465563485?mt=8
======
avgarrison
I didn't realize it wouldn't turn that URL into a clickable link. Here's the
link to the game:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/santas-
engineer/id465563485?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/santas-
engineer/id465563485?mt=8)

